# This computer does not have a wireless network adapter installed and configured



## ragnarok96 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hello,


When I go > Connect to a Network > Diagnose why Windows can't find any networks, it tells me "This computer does not have a wireless network adapter installed and configured"

I have wireless adapter Realtek RTL8101 Family PCI_E Fast Ethernet NIC.

I was just done reformatting this computer, and now I can't even connect to the internet. When I go to Device Manager > Network Adapters >Realtek RTL8101 Family PCI_E Fast Ethernet NIC

It tells me that this device is working correctly.

Obviously it doesn't.

I downloaded many drivers for the adapter, and with a USB drive, I transported and installed. Still it's not working


Please help!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Can you connect to the Internet with Ethernet cable? Try it.

Go into Device Manager (devmgmt.msc), expand Network tree and un-install all. Re-boot; Vista will re-install drivers. 1st - are there any red/yellow flags present - specifically look at Network. Click on View tab and enable hidden devices.

3 items...

Run msinfo32 - 
START | type *msinfo32* - save as NFO file - you'll see file extension when you go to save it.

Vista System Health report in HTML format. 
START | type *perfmon /report*
~ 60 seconds and output will appear in web browser. Save in HTM or HTML format. 

DXDiag - 
START | type *dxdiag* - bottom-center - save all as text file.

Please zip HTM/L, dxdiag text and NFO files up and attach to next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

